# Ohio, Pa, WV, NC visual Report



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We went for a ride ,,, Just to see.
WV side; Nobody fishing.
The water elevation was just right, But the flow was WAY TOO MUCH,(+-60kcfs). The first 5 East gates were open,,, just one on the Ohio side. Sure WISH that they could keep that east #1 first gate closed,,, Then we would HAVE A CHANCE TO FISH OVER THERE. It's sure is tough for us "Old Timers" to get down those Ohio side ROCKS! Wouldn't It Be Nice If 'They' Would Dump/ Wash-out some cement trucks over those rocks,,, After 'they' make some SAFE walk-ways down that bank? (HINT!!)

Ohio Side; TOO COLD!
There were 8 guys fishing the shore. We seen a cat and one sauger get caught in about 15 min, and also seen a nice 5# walleye and two sauger on a stringer. Everybody was bottom bait fishing, and the guys with the stringer were tail hooking 3" shinners for bait. Where did they get those 
3" minnows???
NC water elevation is projected to drop to 14' for the week end!!!

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1"

Beaver Creek, Ohio/ Pa
NOBODY/ NOTHIN'

Beaver Falls River dam Pa.
COLOR="SeaGreen"]Ended up our ride at one of the most Beautiful, Perfectly built fishing, picnic, outdoorsman spots in Pa! (THANKS PA.) [/COLOR]
A couple of small sauger, one 20" Northern, and MY 13" Fat crappy hit the shore. About 10 other fisherman caught nothing! TOO COLD!
The bait shop at the end of Brady's run has bait, minnows & 3" shiners!

6 hrs. 150 mi. + $25 of GAS! = one Crappie :S


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy, did they put the buoys in at NC yet?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

No Joe, Not yet.
I double checked,,, from both sides,,, didn't see 'em.

Geeeze, You think they won't??? 
Ya Right


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just on the WV side of the NC Dam and the fishing was ok for about 20 minutes when i first wet my line, then the lock keeper messed it all up he closed all the gates on the WV side and opened one of the gates on the Ohio side full and 2 others partial and within 5 minutes all the driftwood in the river was right in front of me and i couldnt get bait down to the fish. Wish they would have left the gates alone for a few hours and it might have been a good day but we will never know.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy.
What's up...long time no see. Thinking about coming down Monday. but if I get my limit, like I did 2 weeks ago at Berlin this Sunday, than I may go back there. But I'm quite interested in the Ohio side of the dam. I was told, several yrs back, from an old local, about how fantastic the fishing was in that backwater, during very late Feb into early March. Now granted, this winter was much colder for much longer and I'm wondering if his words are still holding true, just later. I've tried over there a half dozen times and never ever caught anything but *ONE mud puppy*. But, I never got there at what I was told was the target time. But from your report, and I certainly appreciate it, it sounds like maybe now would be a good time. Of course, if I came down now and the wicket closest to WVA side was closed, I know where I'd fish. But I do thank you for that little info. And if I'm not mistaken, you said that you were only there for like 15 mins? Can I ask why, if they were catching that you didn't stay longer? Once again, just curious!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Snake 69;
And if I'm not mistaken, you said that you were only there for like 15 mins? Can I ask why, if they were catching why didn't stay longer? just curious!! 

Hello Snake,,, Been busy catching Steel!
Ya right about the 15 min!
We were told (on the WV side) that there was a bait store across from the Ohio side parking lot,,, THEY ONLY HAVE WORMS.
The 8 guys that were fishing,,, 2 were catching,,, were all using minnows and 3" shinners on the bottom. They weren't throwing rubber.
Soooo when I saw that, it kinda took the wind from my sails. (hint They were on the bottom and not getting snags! Long poles, jerk up hard on the real in.) I should'a stayed and tried some jigs and green gulp twister tails, at least I could'a learned the bottom.
After I saw the 5th fish get caught, we left and went to New Brighton, The Beaver River,,, we knew that there was bait there, at Brady's Run, and the fishing is just as good,,, Ya just can't keep the sauger & walleye!!! But when the crappie start,,,
WHO CARES!!

About 3- 5 of us fishing for steel, landed 10, 8, 15, 8, 7 over the last 5 days. 15 of those were over 5#, all the rest were good eater 2# cromers!

We should be down NC Mon or Tues. Gotta try that Ohio side. We'll stop at Red's Bait on the way down,,, Weather permittin'.


----------

